# ,   s

## UT2UU

,   .
10   145.500  22.06.2009

 QSO UT5UAR ( )  c UU4JED  QRB 716 
  60 

UA6BHM    ,     QRB 795 , 200 


      ,       -    " ",     .

----------


## UT2UU

.     .      400       ,  .
    2   ,  10    ....   -      - . 
 -      (   100    ).

----------


## EchoLink

:Super:  
   !

----------

